# Finished Basement HT



## flk

Hey everyone, just joined the forums - from Syracuse NY!
Here's the equipment and a few pics of our media room in a finished basement.

Sony 52" LCD
Onkyo 806
HTPC
F3/C3/S3 Klipsch
Dual sub-12's
GIK traps


----------



## eugovector

Very nice, good to see the attention paid to the acoustics of the room. Looks like you've got a little tidying to do with some wires though 

Are you using a frontend for your HTPC?


----------



## flk

eugovector said:


> Very nice, good to see the attention paid to the acoustics of the room. Looks like you've got a little tidying to do with some wires though


Haha  I plan to fish those wires through the back wall and through the outlets in the back.



eugovector said:


> Are you using a frontend for your HTPC?


No frontend, actually I just posted a massive thread on my HTPC here.


----------



## Prof.

Very nice neat set up..:T and welcome..


----------



## Bruce Fisher

looks great!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

nice!!!!:4.5stars:

:T


----------



## flk

Thanks guys!


----------



## dac83

looks good! try to ad more speakers at the rear chanel to get even beter surround felling..


----------



## BattlesD

nice and clean look ya got there :yes:


----------



## BrianAbington

that room looks very nice. one thing that I would try...is moving your center channel as far forward as possible on that shelf...even if you have to slide the dvd player forward too. Being in between the two pieces of glass like that can cause some comb filtering that can affect the sound of that speaker.

Just a suggestion of something to try and if you don't like it you can move it back.


----------



## eugovector

SQCherokee said:


> that room looks very nice. one thing that I would try...is moving your center channel as far forward as possible on that shelf.


Good catch.


----------



## flk

SQCherokee you're right - since those pics were taken i've gotten rid of the cable box and moved the DVD Player on top of the HTPC. Sounds better than before after tuning, dialogue is clear and has better presence. What I might try is moving it further forward and pushing the HTPC/Receiver back a bit.

Here is what it looks like now:


----------

